# Hiiiiiii



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hii, just thought I would introduce myself
I have 5 little girls which I've had for a few months now
Here they are...

Patches One









Patches Two (Patches One & Two Are Sisters)









Maisy









Fudge









Brownie (Sister to Fudge)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi to you
:welcome1

Hope you enjoy FMB!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.They look in lovely condition.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to you and your meece!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello there and welcome! Lovely mice you have there.


----------

